# Got to see my first lamb birth!



## woodsie (May 15, 2013)

My yearling ewe had twins today, a boy and a girl! It was the animal first birth that we got to witness .and I got to watch with my 5 year old little girl (the other ewe had her's at 3am and we missed the big event)! I love homeschooling on a farm, it was incredible to watch and explain what was happening....truly the miracle of birth! 

We had two big beautiful black and white babies which was surprising because she didn't seem that big. I'll try to get pics tomorrow. Amelia the mom is doing really well and licked and chortles to them. Now to figure out some names and learn how to castrate...eek!


----------



## Four Winds Ranch (May 16, 2013)

Congrats on your new babies!!!!!


----------

